
Scientists Found a Compound That Reverses Aging in Mice - evo_9
http://time.com/5209427/aging-nicotinamide-mononucleotide-nmn/
======
hourislate
Two great podcasts to hear David speak about this and some other things.

He was on JRE last week.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOTS0HS7aq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOTS0HS7aq4)

And Peter Attia's Podcast (Peter is probably the Number 1 guy atm when it
comes to information on Longevity, The guy is absolutely amazing).

[https://peterattiamd.com/davidsinclair/](https://peterattiamd.com/davidsinclair/)

Both David and Peter have books coming out soon. Can hardly wait.

~~~
jcims
Heard the JRE podcast, will have to check out Attia's. Tons of good info.

Just starting to take a look at this. I've recently had a crash course in
biology due to a cancer diagnosis in the family. One of the creepy behaviors
of tumors is that they (through mechanisms that I don't understand) signal the
body to create new blood vessels to feed tumors as they grow. To combat this,
one of the drugs administered during chemo is bevacizumab/Avastin, which has
an anti-angiogensis effect and suppresses this behavior in the body (which has
some side effects as well).

Based on what I'm reading in the article, NMN seems to promote the development
of new vessels. I'm curious if this would tend to promote/accelerate the
development of tumors. It's of course possible that the two mechanisms would
not intersect at all, or even possible that the increased blood flow would
reduce senescent cells and other places where things go awry to begin with.

Was some other interesting stuff about resveratrol and metformin on the JRE
podcast. Need to dig into that too (different family member with Type 1
diabetes, interested in potential theraputic effects of metformin for her as
well)

